# inpt neonatal and pediatric cc



## rcbaker (Oct 6, 2009)

how would you audit 99479, 99469,99480 and 99478? Since history,exam, and mdm is not reuired.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 6, 2009)

*Critical Care*

Since you do not need the Hx, Exam, MDM for these codes, and time is not a factor (since they are for a 24-hour period) the only elements you can go by are: 
Patient must be critically ill.
Care provided must be critical care.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

